# Question and suggestions please...



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Talk to FD about the fancier clips, LOL. I love all the things she does with Paris. But as long as he is a puppy (< 1year) and you can deal with the hair, I would do a puppy show clip. It might be worth taking him to a handler/show groomer once when he is a month or two older and have her put him in a trim that you can then maintain. To me there is nothing more adorable than a fluffy puppy in a nice puppy show trim. The black spoos especially look like little bears. 

Once coat change hits, you might want to get very practical for a while, then grow it back and get creative once his adult coat is in. 

A book you might want to try and find is Del Dahl's Complete Poodle. Good grooming tips/guides, good coat care tips, great introduction to poodle conformation and type.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, i have been enjoying looking at all of the pictures on the forum  I will check out that book, I know show clip fads change from time to time, i wish I had spent more time at the poodle grooming area at shows now. Having a pro set the clip is impractical here... So far i havent found a local Poodle show breeder or handler.. what I get for living in the boonies  I dont mind working through it myself anyway. Just need to get an idea of proper length and what starts and ends where LOL! hopefully he will have a nice enough coat to even try it with... I think he will but I have never watched to coat development so dont really know what to expect.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He looks to have a nice amount of coat from the photos. From what I heard, the three biggest no-nos were shaving the feet too high, shaving between the eyes too high, and not getting the butt right. I didn't touch the butt, LOL. I was so conservative about shaving between the eyes that he was quite beetle-browed by the time he made it back to a real groomer.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> He looks to have a nice amount of coat from the photos. From what I heard, the three biggest no-nos were shaving the feet too high, shaving between the eyes too high, and not getting the butt right. I didn't touch the butt, LOL. I was so conservative about shaving between the eyes that he was quite beetle-browed by the time he made it back to a real groomer.


I know a lot about the too high feet and shaving between the eyes..also cutting the topknot sloping back... those were the things I most often fixed on do-it-yourself grooms  They all make for a really unattractive grooming job. I guess i have a while to decide what to do and then when i do he will start going through a coat change and it will all change again  Right now when his hair isnt fluffed up he is looking a bit "Afghanish" haha!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

TBH, a simple nice classy 'modern' style groom is niiiiiiiice. Scissor it to get the right shape, and any dog will look good in it, as you can tweak it to suit different structure too!

Take it SHORT along the spine (like, 4F blade if you have it) and down the back of the back legs the same, scissor in his butt to suit, tweak the tuck up a bit and his throat, grow his hocks and tail and wa-la:








(ok, bad editing, but I couldn't really be bothered trying too hard cos it's an odd angle to work with too! LOL! But you get the idea, even though the proportions are way off around that back leg! It looks better if you squint...... LOL!)

shave his ears and do a carrot or shaved tail and he's in a german trim (VEERY suave in a black boy!) or grow them out and he's in a modern. Either way, it looks GOOOOOD (IMO!)


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Since show puppies have to grow every bit of neck hair they can, they do tend to look like little no-neck monsters/linebackers/bears unless they are sprayed up. 

A great source for poodle eye candy and beautiful show clips is here:

Untitled Document

Feathersprings, what is Hoolie's breeding?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> TBH, a simple nice classy 'modern' style groom is niiiiiiiice. Scissor it to get the right shape, and any dog will look good in it, as you can tweak it to suit different structure too!
> 
> Take it SHORT along the spine (like, 4F blade if you have it) and down the back of the back legs the same, scissor in his butt to suit, tweak the tuck up a bit and his throat, grow his hocks and tail and wa-la:
> 
> ...



I like this! I do have a #4 blade but I need to get my blades sharpened.. Havent used them since I sold my shop about 8 yrs ago. None of then seem to want to work... 

I love your editing work  I work so much better from a visual idea than just a description! I love long poodle ears so probably wont go that route unless he doesnt grow more hair on his tail!!! Guess then i would have to balance things out LOL! 

Thanks for the suggestions! ! I am waiting for my one new blade to arrive in the mail and need to get these others sent off to someone to sharpen in the mean time I think I will sort of start scissoring a bit to rough out a few things..


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Since show puppies have to grow every bit of neck hair they can, they do tend to look like little no-neck monsters/linebackers/bears unless they are sprayed up.
> 
> A great source for poodle eye candy and beautiful show clips is here:
> 
> ...


I have no idea! I am waiting on a copy of his pedigree so will have some info soon i hope. It will be interesting to find out. I will have to depend on you all here to tell me if there is anything of interest..


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

and i fyou want a fancier spin on that do a scandinavian puppy trim .... just leaves more jacket on (arreau just put her boy in this- and FD just did this on paris i think too)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I attempted the Scandi on Sagan..i am happy with it though! I do love a modern/german on a black standard! It's very sharp looking I think.


I also thought Vegas looked good in a lamb clip with the fluffy puppy coat. She took the body down fairly short and left the legs natural. It looked nice.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Since show puppies have to grow every bit of neck hair they can, they do tend to look like little no-neck monsters/linebackers/bears unless they are sprayed up.
> 
> A great source for poodle eye candy and beautiful show clips is here:
> 
> ...


ok, got a copy of his pedigree in the mail today and have looked through it a bit. Nothing great  I looked up the kennel names and most look like BYB's . Some pretty dogs but they arent show dogs for the most part and i have to say i didnt pay show stock price for him LOL! His Sire is red and there is an almost solod red pedigree behind him with a few Apricot sprinkled in ... 
On the Dams side i found a couple of pictures of 2 GGGrandfathers. I dont know just how to post a pedigree here..


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Aidan said:


> I attempted the Scandi on Sagan..i am happy with it though! I do love a modern/german on a black standard! It's very sharp looking I think.
> 
> 
> I also thought Vegas looked good in a lamb clip with the fluffy puppy coat. She took the body down fairly short and left the legs natural. It looked nice.


I just got off a swedish site and the clips were very nice... I am still trying to get somewhere between having what I want and what is practical. Hoolie is a farm dog... I know it is going to be hard to keep all the weeds and Redwood leaves out of his coat... I have been doing a little trimming on him today and he already look 100% better. I am waiting on proper blades and of course dont want to push him too hard here to start since he hasnt been clipped except what little i have done and his face once before I got him.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

If you want a nice low to maintain groom I always love the lamb clip. It leaves the body short..but the legs do stay long..however you can be really flexible with how much fur to leave. 

I love Gunthers trim..but you could have the legs done shorter if it would be easier to maintain.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He looks great! I will keep the body longer and the legs maybe about that length I think...ith a banded up or blended long topknot... I dont mind the upkeep as long as he isnt dragging the whole outdoors inside LOL!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

ok.. so I did just a little trimming on Hoolie  I dont have my blades yet so just did some scissoring. here is the before and after... I am just trying to get a "shape" set a bit... I know these arent great pictures.. i will take some better ones after I finish up a real groom job.. I dod think his neck looks longer and his tail set and angulation looks better .
Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh yay, he looks a million bucks better now!!! You don't need blades unless you want them, I just used the 4F suggestion to let you know what I meant by SHORT. lol!

It makes suuuch a difference, he doesn't look 'clunky' now; WELL DONE!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> ohhh yay, he looks a million bucks better now!!! You don't need blades unless you want them, I just used the 4F suggestion to let you know what I meant by SHORT. lol!
> 
> It makes suuuch a difference, he doesn't look 'clunky' now; WELL DONE!


I didnt mean the #4 i am waiting for a new 10 blade so I can properly do his face and feet and his tummy...looks like a jungle under there! . I have a 15 but i dont like it, leaves him looking bald. I would rather clip his face every week LOL! ... Yes ,your referring to a #4 gave me the idea of how short to scissor. I really appreciate that and your edited picture... with those and looking at some pictures I think I can finish him up to look nice.. His coat isnt real easy to work with right now ( and he wont stand still, can you believe that!!!) .. hopefully it will be better later.


----------

